# Some misc pics



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

pickup day + cruising on the rhine


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)




----------



## DarkRyan323 (Dec 19, 2005)

i only see red x's


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

sorry...edit tab is gone already so I will post some here. Just snapshots so I don't know if they belong in this forum. Is this just for artistic photography? Would these be better in the general or e46 forums?

Pickup day at dealership in Darmstadt








Town near Wiesbaden, I think it's called Eltville


























The Lorelei in the background


----------



## DarkRyan323 (Dec 19, 2005)

wow! very sharp looking vehicle :thumbup:


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

Thanks DarkRyan...

Here is another shot at the dealer.








This is a pic of my other ride after a long day...








Cruising somewhere in Hessen


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Schweet! I like the color...:thumbup:


----------



## slugdriver (Dec 30, 2005)

Wingboot, if I were to guess that B-200/C-12 is on the tarmac at Weisbaden AAF. How close am I? I flew Hueys out of Wiesbaden 90-93, ergo my name "Slugdriver." Moreover I bought my first bimmer there as well. Your pictures bring back great memories - including the one taken on the treelined country road.


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

slugdriver said:


> Wingboot, if I were to guess that B-200/C-12 is on the tarmac at Weisbaden AAF. How close am I? I flew Hueys out of Wiesbaden 90-93, ergo my name "Slugdriver." Moreover I bought my first bimmer there as well. Your pictures bring back great memories - including the one taken on the treelined country road.


Correctemundo slugdriver ! ! !

That is the ramp at WAAF. That was taken in summer of 2004.

Have yourself an extra beer tonight as a reward . . . . :thumbup:

Here are some pics of the Rhein north of WAAF you may recognize....









This has a name but I can't recall it at the time. Any of our German friend care to let us know?








It is north of Wiesbaden on the Rhein.


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

Some more closer to WAAF

Short final to WAAF








Approaching WAAF from the NW


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

more



























Wiesbaden on the left Mainz on the right


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

WAAF
You can see the tall buildings of Frankfurt in the background as we approach Wiesbaden Army Airfield from the west....


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

EDDF (Frankfurt)
These were taken as we approach Wiesbaden Army Airfield from the southeast (returning from the Balkans)
on a nice summer day in June of 2004


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

Mainz (not good pix)
Taunus in the background.........ahhhh the memories........


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

Intercepted over Switerland (for training)


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

Right traffic for 25 at WAAF


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

cont.


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

landing assured


----------



## slugdriver (Dec 30, 2005)

Brother aviator, you're killing me with the memories! Pictures look great! That bend in the river, isn't that near R***252;desheim(?) flying up the Rhine. Damn, I remember like yesterday calling Frankfurt Tower to fly the "Alpha 66 transition" when flying into the Abrams complex (IG Farber building and now the Goethe Univ); Believe there was a compulsory reporting point coming in from the south and west to Wiesbaden tower, if you were coming up the Rhine from the south believe it was called "bridge". Thanks for the memories.:thumbsup:


----------

